# How do you keep vinyl from tearing small lettering up?



## Tangledthreads (May 25, 2010)

How do you keep vinyl from tearing small lettering up?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Vinyl*

Some vinyls are not made to cut and weed high detail. Is this heat applied vinyl?


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah some vinyls are not as good as others in terms of weeding.

However you can try the following methods to remedy if you already bought your vinyls:

1.) Try a different pressure or offset setting. The cutter may not be cutting all the way through the vinyl or the corners are just too sharp that it makes weeding difficult. Also check your protection strip to see if there are any scratches, this also causes the cutter not to cut all the way through the vinyl.

2.) You can try using higher quality cutters. Some cutters have a overcut function which helps with the weeding. Your cutter may already have that function or cutting the design twice (be careful, may ruin your blade faster, takes twice as long and if not done properly may jam in cutter).

3.) If the small lettering is lifting up when you are peeling one direction, try peeling another direction or the opposite direction. This helps because sometimes, there is just a very very tiny piece of the letter that was not cut properly (maybe due to tracking) and so if you weed the other direction, you are actually weeding that tiny piece that was not cut last and this tends to keep the small lettering on the backing.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Joto is right on (as usual). What vinyl are you cutting and with what cutter? I cut Thermoflex Plus with such fine detail that I usually miss the little things when weeding. ;-) So much depends on the vinyl, cutter and settings. You may have to play until you get the right ones.


----------



## mgarick (May 19, 2010)

We use a laser cutter for our heat vinyl and have NOOOOO problem weeding.....comes right up...

The pressure vinyl we use a cutter and have problems with small letters...but the laser can cut letters so small I have to use a magnifying glass to see them and weed them..


----------

